# flea and tick, and food advice needed



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

i used frontline on my 3 dogs and it worked for about 3 days and did nothing, i used hotshots foggers on my house and sprayed the yard with some organic stuff the hydro store reccomended (go figure dad has bug spray)

but the fleas wont stay away, what do you guys reccomend?

and i feed diamond naturals/totw combo daily but i wanna get off the diamond naturals extreme athlete because without the mix bandit wont touch it..

any reccomendations from you guys? money isnt a problem with my buddy bandit or the other dogs but i dont wanna pay high dollar for something i dont know about and you guys seem to be the best information on this

no health probs but with this last mixture of food bandit wont eat the diamond naturals he picks around it it just started this week


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

For fleas I always used Advantage.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i just give a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar 1 time a day. i do not use any flea control and take my dog everywhere including hiking and not one bug on him in over a year


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

i love revolution. its heartworm plus the flea and tick meds. i figure one shot n its all over. well not literally a shot but yeah. you get what i'm saying. i hope. it comes in a tube. jeeze. 3 birds with one stone. i'm done now.


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> i love revolution. its heartworm plus the flea and tick meds. i figure one shot n its all over. well not literally a shot but yeah. you get what i'm saying. i hope. it comes in a tube. jeeze. 3 birds with one stone. i'm done now.


where can i get that? never seen it before but i am willing to try that.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

ibeffudled said:


> where can i get that? never seen it before but i am willing to try that.


your vet should carry it. just ask them for it. since it covers heartworm you will need blood work done first to make sure your dog is not infected already.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

talk to your vet about about revolution. its realy awesome stuff, it acts as a dewormer too.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> talk to your vet about about revolution. its realy awesome stuff, it acts as a dewormer too.


didn't know that. i really love it. its so convenient tho cuz i don't have to think about both the different medicines or flea collars or anything and they will sell them seperately or in packs of 3 i think. and if u get a prescription for it u can fax it in to 1800petmeds.com n get it even cheaper. it does depend on weight tho so it needs to be accurate and updated if you have a growing pup.


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> didn't know that. i really love it. its so convenient tho cuz i don't have to think about both the different medicines or flea collars or anything and they will sell them seperately or in packs of 3 i think. and if u get a prescription for it u can fax it in to 1800petmeds.com n get it even cheaper. it does depend on weight tho so it needs to be accurate and updated if you have a growing pup.


thanks, yeah i have 3 growing pups, well bandits a year old but he wont stop growing he was 70 last vet visit, and then a baby puppy so it probably is gonna cost me a lot, plus the old fat minpin that wont stop eating anything she can find


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

ibeffudled said:


> thanks, yeah i have 3 growing pups, well bandits a year old but he wont stop growing he was 70 last vet visit, and then a baby puppy so it probably is gonna cost me a lot, plus the old fat minpin that wont stop eating anything she can find


lmao. well if they are due for check ups anyhow see if ur vet does multidog discounts n just get em all in at the same time n weighed n write scripts for all of em n then send em in. i woulda saved about 20 bucks gettin em online verses from my vet but i didn't fax my script in then lost it then moved blah blah blah... but yeah  revolution is cool


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> didn't know that. i really love it. its so convenient tho cuz i don't have to think about both the different medicines or flea collars or anything and they will sell them seperately or in packs of 3 i think. and if u get a prescription for it u can fax it in to 1800petmeds.com n get it even cheaper. it does depend on weight tho so it needs to be accurate and updated if you have a growing pup.


i work at a vets office so all products i get at 60% off


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

We picked up some Apple Cider Vinegar from the grocery store last night for about 2 bucks, gave them a bath with flea shampoo/acv and then rubbed them down with the vin. again once done with their bath, and it worked like a charm. Haven't seen any of my babies with fleas. We also give it to them in there food.

After reading on here about the Apple Cider Vinegar I googled it and found this website. 
How to Use Apple Cider Vinegar for Pets | eHow.com


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ahhh home remedies  lol


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lmao. when the pups were little my moose boy brought fleas in somehow n i hadda wash the babies with dawn dishsoap. totally worked 

and NIZ- way to rub it in aye  how bout u send me stuff with that awesome discount  pretend u jus adopted 2 more doggies


----------



## ah pits (Apr 14, 2010)

:goodpost:great info.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> lmao. when the pups were little my moose boy brought fleas in somehow n i hadda wash the babies with dawn dishsoap. totally worked
> 
> and NIZ- way to rub it in aye  how bout u send me stuff with that awesome discount  pretend u jus adopted 2 more doggies


haha sadly, or not depending on how you look at it, everyone in the clinic is VERY close. half of them are related, and everyone else is always at each others house. they're trying to get me to adopt a kitten for sarah. 
****'n cats... :flush:

revolution tends to be a lil bit more expensive. but it controls, fleas, ticks, ear mites, helps with demodex, heartworm and other worms. IMO well worth it. especially since dewormer prices go by weight.

oh and if anyone ever does get revolution or promeris, get the 3 months supply you'll save soooo much money.


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> lmao. when the pups were little my moose boy brought fleas in somehow n i hadda wash the babies with dawn dishsoap. totally worked
> 
> and NIZ- way to rub it in aye  how bout u send me stuff with that awesome discount  pretend u jus adopted 2 more doggies


I had used Dawn a couple years back on my dads pup and it worked to get the fleas off but not so much in keeping them off...did it work for you to keep them off?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ImPeCcAbLePiT$ said:


> I had used Dawn a couple years back on my dads pup and it worked to get the fleas off but not so much in keeping them off...did it work for you to keep them off?


dawn just kills fleas when you bath them, it doesnt act as flea prevention


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> dawn just kills fleas when you bath them, it doesnt act as flea prevention


i wouldnt have that problem if my friends would keep there dogs at home or treat them, mine dont go out enough to really bring anything home but they hunt with there dogs, and take them absolutely everywhere so i end up with kennel cough, and fleas recently


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> haha sadly, or not depending on how you look at it, everyone in the clinic is VERY close. half of them are related, and everyone else is always at each others house. they're trying to get me to adopt a kitten for sarah.
> ****'n cats... :flush:


DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!
I miss having a cat neenee.
pretty please,
I promise to take good care of it.
please please please.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ibeffudled said:


> i wouldnt have that problem if my friends would keep there dogs at home or treat them, mine dont go out enough to really bring anything home but they hunt with there dogs, and take them absolutely everywhere so i end up with kennel cough, and fleas recently


if your dogs are going to be around other dogs you should vaccinate against kennel cough. 
as for flea's they get through the cracks of your houses, on YOU or whoever walks through your door.
its good to be on flea prevention all year.


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> if your dogs are going to be around other dogs you should vaccinate against kennel cough.
> as for flea's they get through the cracks of your houses, on YOU or whoever walks through your door.
> its good to be on flea prevention all year.


i just let them battle the kennel cough naturally and let gave cough medicine and they are getting over it great, now i gotta get them revolution when i get paid

i also just switched to canidae food from diamond naturals, totw mix because they were gassy and it was just going straight through there bodies now they are doing great

also bought "de flea" shampoo by natural chemistry hopefully it does some help on them not being so itchy, i also sprayed the yards front and back with some ortho bug spray


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

If you buy 6 months of revolution they give you 1 dose free and a 2 free preventic collars. They give you free collars because it doesnt work very well for ticks. If you use revolution without the collar you will definitly be pulling ticks off of your dogs.


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

melrosdog said:


> If you buy 6 months of revolution they give you 1 dose free and a 2 free preventic collars. They give you free collars because it doesnt work very well for ticks. If you use revolution without the collar you will definitly be pulling ticks off of your dogs.


i havent seen a tick on any dog i owned yet, but fleas are a royal pain in the butt, specially because my dogs like to roll in the dirt in my backyard but i will definitely do as you said there, and buy that 6 month supply


----------



## chrisandpits (Feb 9, 2010)

Apple cider works great!!!! I have used it for years now. But for my furniture and other places fleas hide and make it impossilbe to get rid of I use Natural Flea and tick spray. Really eliminates them from the house and is a good item to compliment the apple cider. Good luck, let us know how things are going.


----------

